# Bimmerfest 'Climb to the Clouds II' in NH



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

I know a lot of us tend to stay in the forums having to do with our own car models. I wanted to be sure you all know about the *Bimmerfest Climb to the Clouds II* we are having this year!
Last year's event was a fantastic success, everyone enjoyed the trip, especially the auto road to the summit of Mt. Washington. Most of those who drove our inaugural event are coming back to do it again.
It sure would be great to get a real mix of BMWs to come along, the trip is for all BMWs; Old, new, classic, common, shiny show queens and works in progress. We would really appreciate having a few Minis along too! Take a look at this link and PM me with any questions you have. I hope you can join the group!

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/sho...d.php?t=446208


----------

